# Mallorca



## Uwe (17. April 2001)

@all,
im Mai darf ich Urlaub mit Familie auf der berühmten Insel machen. (Nein, nicht beim Ballermann). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Bis dahin bin ich noch nie dort gewesen...
Hat irgendjemand angeltechnische Erfahrungen: Was, wo, womit, etc.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hat überhaupt schonmal einer im Mittelmeer gefischt?
Los raus mit den Tipps, sonst muss ich noch den ganzen Tag das Kind schaukeln und mein Cerveza im Liegestuhl auf der Terrasse trinken. Je größer die Fische sind umso öfter darf ich dann los, da wir Selbstversorger sind und ich so den Speiseplan erweitern kann 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Uwe

------------------
-Dicke Dinger-


----------



## marca (17. April 2001)

Mensch Uwe,
Mallo ist groß!
Wo gehts denn genau hin, wenn zum Glück nicht zum Ballermann?
mfG
marca


----------



## Uwe (17. April 2001)

Moin marca,
Den Ortsnamen habe ich leider schon wieder vergessen, kriegen aber raus falls du dich da auskennst. Ist irgendwo an der Ostküste. Das Hotel liegt auf einer Landzunge mit Felsküste an der Spitze und seichten Badestränden rechts und links davon. Das interessante wird vermutlich die Felsküste sein.
hast du Erfahrung mit den schuppigen Kollegen dort?Uwe

------------------
-Dicke Dinger-


----------



## Franky (17. April 2001)

Hi Uwe,Felsen sind auf "Malle" immer irgendwie mit Leben gefüllt. Ich habe zwar nicht geangelt, aber geschnorchelt.
Du findest da Barschartige, Meerbrassen und weiß-der-Geier noch für Fischlein.
Mein Bruder hat im Mittelmeer ganz stumpf seine Feeder genommen und leichte Spinner und Blinker durchs Wasser gepflügt. Ging 100%! Ich würde das gar nicht so kompliziert machen ! MeFo-BLinker und denn soll gut sein.Ansonsten nimm Dein BB mit, für die na, Du weißt schon... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Uwe (17. April 2001)

Genau Franky,
rein ins BB und dann rüber nach Ibiza gepaddelt. Da soll es ja auch ganz schöne Ausblicke geben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (aber nicht meiner Frau verraten).
Feederrute wird wohl ein bisschen schwierig wegen Transportlänge, aber habe extra mal &acute;ne Urlaubstelerute erstanden (WG 80g gut gegen alles). Ich denke der Plan ist Pose mit Brot oder Fetzen, Blinkern, oder dicken Fischköder auf Grund. Bin aber immernoch für alle Tipps dankbar.Uwe

------------------
-Dicke Dinger-


----------



## Franky (17. April 2001)

Okay, dann hab ich nochn Tip, falls Du das noch nicht wissen solltest... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Du kannst (normalerweise) Sportgepäck extra aufgeben! Das kostet (normalerweise - zumindest bei Hapag Lloyd) nix extra. Am besten machst Du eine große Rutentasche von 1,70 - 1,80 m Länge voll und einen fetten Aufkleber "Fragile" dran. Frag aber nochmal bei Deinem Reisebüro oder im Flughafen direkt nach. Erkundige Dich, ob Verlust oder Bruch von der Reisegepäckversicherung abgedeckt sind... Besser ist das...

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (17. April 2001)

Moin Uwi! 
Ich würde ganz einfach steile Felsen suchen und dann blinkern und mit kleinen Zockern angeln. Pose mit Fischfetzen im Mittelwasser könnte auch funzen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wenn das alles nicht geht dann miete Dir ne Yacht und ab zum Big Game die Frau kann denn ja das Wassser über die Rolle gießen wenn die dicken Dinger beißen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------

  www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## marca (18. April 2001)

Hi Uwe,
Ostküste ist immer schön!
Die Tipps von den Kollegen sind schon mal sehr gut!
Wenn Du Lust auf Meeräschen hast, versuchs mal mit leichter Pose in den Häfen. Aber aufpassen, ist nicht überall erlaubt.
Als Köder eine Mischung aus Weißbrot und Sardinen in Öl. Ist auch ein Superköder für die schon angesprochenen Meerbrassen.
Gibt da echt schöne Exemplare.
Ansonsten gilt wie überall in der Ferne:
schauen, womit und wie die "Ureinwohner"
Angeln.
Also schönen Urlaub und immer schön einreiben.
mfG
marca


----------



## Uwe (18. April 2001)

Danke an Euch, ich werde es wohl machen wie immer:
Veruch macht kluch...@Franky,
Wenn ich eine volle Rutentasche mitnehme, wird meine Frau die wohl persönlich nach Südamerika umbuchen!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sie könnte den Eindruck gewinnen ich will da nur angeln und nicht mit ihr und Söhnchen Familienurlaub machen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







@MS
und wenn ich drille und meine Frau die Rolle kühlt hält mein Sohn das Steuer. Der kann zwar noch nicht laufen, aber fürs Lenkrad festhalten wirds schon reichen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ausserdem kann er damit gar nicht früh genug anfangen, schließlich soll der mich mal auf der Ostsee und in Norge durch die Gegend kutschieren.Und hinterher werde ich euch dann ausführlich berichten wie man es macht auch im Mittelmeer Dicke Dinger zu kriegen...Uwe

------------------
-Dicke Dinger-


----------



## ottisready (24. April 2001)

Hi Uwe
Meeresangeln auf Mallorca ist kein Problem.
Nur es kümmert sich leider keiner darum.
Ich finde Mallorca geil in jeder Weise, den Ballermann, den Bierkönig und den Spaß an der Freud. Das Trike fahren und das illegale Meerächen fangen in den Häfen und die Hötjesspieler die jedes Jahr verblüfft sind.
Wo ein Schild steht "Angeln Verboten " wird es erst richtig interessant.
Mit der Fliegenrute und der "Goldkopf" fängst Du alles, bis der Meeresspiegel sinkt, aber dann weg da.(Wie die Hötjesspieler)
Otti`s Ready
Nix für ungut

PS. Danke für mein erstes Sternchen.
Gruß an an Andeas S. und den Meeresangler S. .
Auf geht`s. 




------------------
 Auf Hoher See und vor
 Gericht sind wir alle
    in Gottes Hand[2 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von ottisready am 24-04-2001 um 03:31.]


----------



## Uwe (24. April 2001)

Danke für die Info Ottis alter Dorschkönig,
aber kannst du das mit den Angelverboten genauer ausführen, wo ist es verboten, gibt es Kontrollen und funzt es vielleicht auch mit Sbirullino und Goldköpfche???Uwe

------------------
-Dicke Dinger-


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (24. April 2001)

Moin Uwi!
Über Kontrollen brauchst Du Dir doch keine Gedanken machen. Du duckst Dich einfach runter, dann sieht dich keiner und alle rennen vorbei. Mußt nur aufpassen das die Jungs über Dich nicht stolpern.

















------------------

    www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Franky (24. April 2001)

Sieh bloß zu, daß Du Deine "Rute" tarnst... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Franky am 24-04-2001 um 21:23.]


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (24. April 2001)

haaaa haaaa haaaa














------------------

    www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## ottisready (24. April 2001)

Hi Uwe
Hier ein paar Tipps.
Wenn Du vom Ballermann in Richtung Palma sandalst, kommst Du bald an einen kleinen Sporthafen und in dem stehen die Meerächen
zu hunderten, die meisten über 40 cm.
Dagegen ist ein Forellenpuff das Tote Meer.
Leider ist das Angeln laut Schild verboten.
(Also erst mal bei Nacht und Nebel das Schild entfernen und dann dumm stellen)
Ich denke einmal das Verbot ist dafür gedacht, die Propellerwellen der Sportboote vor den Angelleinen zu schützen, denn die Spanier haben nichts gegen Angler.
Im Süd-Urlaub hab ich halt nur die Fliegenrute dabei, da die in den Koffer passt.
Meerächen sind LUDER aber es gibt eine 
100%tige Methode sie zu erwischen! 
Jetzt kommts:
Kaufe ein Päckchen 14-18er Vorfachhaken.
Alle auspacken, strecken und nebeneinanderlegen. Nun alle zusammen an den Schlaufen packen und mit einem Knoten zusamenbinden und mit der Hauptschnur verbinden.
Nun alle Haken um eine Scheibe Brot haken aber so das die Spitzen nach außen zeigen.
Und nun ab in den Schwarm. Warten, früher oder später bleibt einer hängen, immer!Die Spanier machen es sich es da einfacher.
Sie nehmen sich einen seeeehr seeeehr großen Drilling 0/15 oder mehr, eine starke Leine drauf und ab in den Schwarm und dann
               HAU RUCK.
Ich habe gesehen wie man damit in 10 Minuten 30 Ächen fangen kann.
Viel Spaß beim wildern.Otti´s Ready
Schreibsklave von www.Dorschfestival.de    

PS. Lasst Euch einmal erwischen und schreibt was darüber. Würde mich interessieren. Natürlich auch über die Fangergebnisse.     

------------------
 Auf Hoher See und vor
 Gericht sind wir alle
    in Gottes Hand


----------



## marca (25. April 2001)

Hi otti,
das mit dem großen Drilling hatten wir in einem anderen Thema schon mal diskutiert.
Kam nicht so gut an!
Ich finds auch echt Sch...
Wir sind doch hier im Angler-Forum und nicht im Killer-Forum.
Richtig angeln, auch da wo es erlaubt ist, kann man doch auf Mallo auch sehr schön.
Nix für Ungut
mfG
marca


----------



## Uwe (25. April 2001)

Danke für die vielen Tipps,@Franky und Jörg: Mit Euch gehe ich nochmal Dorsche jagen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, dann spielen wir Bellyboot versenken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@ottisready: Das System mit den vielen Haken kenne ich schon, habe ich auf Lanzarote probiert, funzt wirklich!!!
@marca: Ich bin auch strikt gegen Fische reissen. Ein bisschen sportlichen Charakter sollte das Angeln schon behalten. (jedem Fisch seine faire Chance... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)Ich werde Euch berichten wie die Fische im MM so drauf sind.Uwe

------------------
-Dicke Dinger-


----------



## fishhawk (25. April 2001)

Ein Kollege von mir hat auf Mallorca mal nachts nen Fetzenköder vor die Felsen gelegt.Hat auch prompt ne Muräne draufgekriegt, allerdings dann im Drill verloren.Also Stahlvorfächer nicht vergessen !


----------



## Franky (25. April 2001)

Hi Uwi,dann muß ich mir ja noch &acute;ne aufblasbare "needlepoint-sichere" Titanium-Panzerung (sozusagen weltraumgeprüft... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) für BBs basteln - oder als Gegenschlagmaßnahme Torpedorohre für SBs... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

























------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## fly-martin (25. April 2001)

Hallo Uwe
letztes Jahr hat es mich auch erwischt - Urlaub auf Malle. Mann - ich habe auch einige Angeln mitgehabt. War zwecklos, selbst beim Big Game ( es war gerade ein Inselcontest ) waren nur einige kleine Tunfische und ein Marlin von 30 Pfund ( ein Baby ) dabei. Wir haben dann einen Segelkurs gemacht und das wars. Fischen im Hafen auf Meeräschen könnte klappen, allerdings waren einige Briten da ( die Jungs hatten gute Ausrüstung und waren echt fit ) die wirklich intensiv fischten - Fehlanzeige.
Mach das beste draus ( wenn ich mit nach Malle komme, fahren wir nächstes Jahr nach Norwegen ) - es hat bei mir geklappt.

------------------
--------------
thight Lines
--------------


----------



## Uwe (25. April 2001)

Hey Martin,Da s hast du ja wieder gefi.. eingeschädelt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ich befürchte so&acute;nen Deal brauch ich gar nicht vorzuschlagen...Vielleicht in ein paar Jahren, wenn die "(Du weißt schon)-Wurst" alt genug ist.Also mach ich&acute;s wie du sagst, ich mach das beste draus (ich hab dein Foto übrigens nicht vergessen, das kommt noch).Uwe

------------------
-Dicke Dinger-


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (25. April 2001)

Hallo Uwi!
Lass uns rufig Schiffe versenken spielen. Bei mir steht sowiso U-Boot drauf.
Aber für Machorka wünsch ich die natürlich alles gute und auch die "dicken Dinger" die Du schon immer mal haben wolltest.

------------------

    www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Uwe (16. Mai 2001)

Hallo Leute,
viele Grüsse aus Malle, Kurzinfo zum Angeln, grösster Fisch 35cm, sonst viele noch kleinere und mächtig bunte.
Montag bin ich wieder im wohl ebenfalls warmen Deutschland....Bis dahin AdiosUweleider ohne   

------------------
-Dicke Dinger-


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (16. Mai 2001)

Moin Uwi!
Schön was von Dir zu höhren. Aber 35 centis ist doch schon ein ganz schön Dickes Ding für einen Guppi oder nicht.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------

    www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Uwe (22. Mai 2001)

Moin Mädels, 
melde mich ordnungsgemäss von Mallorca zurück. War ein sehr schöner Familienurlaub, natürlich auch mit Angeln!!!
Das gute war ich musste zu meinen beiden überhaupt möglichen Angelstellen (der Rest war 15m hohe Steilküste) nur 2min gehen, das schlechte, es gab nur kleine Fische...Aber als Tipp, wenn es mal jemanden dort hin verschlägt und man nicht die Möglichkeit hat in einem Hafen zu Angeln, wie bei mir, sollte man sich auf jeden Fall Angelwürmer dort besorgen (Rosca). Die schlagen alles andere um Welten. Wenn man damit 1min keinen Biss hat, hat man Tödder oder der Köder ist ab. Und ich habe wirklich alles andere probiert (Brot, Teig, Mischeln, Fischfetzten, etc.). Die Angelei dort ist glaub ich ein Spitzentraining für Stippangler, weil die Bisse so schnell und vorsichtig sind.Aber jetzt sind wieder die heimischen Kollegen in Salz- und Süßwasser dran!!!Uwe

------------------
-Dicke Dinger-


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (22. Mai 2001)

Hallo Uwi! Welcome Home!
Schön das Du heil zurück bist. Wenn Du dann hier auf die dicken Dinger wieder angelst dann geh die Geschichte etwas vorsichtiger an sonst hebst Du dir noch einen Bruch durch die enorme Umstellung.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





------------------

      www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de  
 www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Uwe (25. Mai 2001)

Moin Jörg,
ich hoffe du hast fröhlich gevatertagt. Ich habe mich sehr gut erholt. Habe mit einer Erkältung im Bett gelegen und nach draussen auf den blauen Himmel geschaut.
Die Dicken Dinger sind erst am 9.-10.6. auf Fehmarn wieder dran (juupii!!!)...Wolln wir mal sehen wie das mit dem Bruch heben wird!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Uwe

------------------
-Dicke Dinger-


----------

